# Loop recording or continuous recording



## Dennisvaz (Dec 24, 2016)

Which is a better setting to use on the dash cam, continuous recording or loop? My cam has a max of a 5 minute loop.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

It's easier to find a piece you're looking for with 5-minute increments, as each file is time stamped.

Also, probably BOTH methods are loop recording, unless you change settings. Loop just means re-recording over the old material once the card gets filled, whether the old recording is a 5 minute file or an 8 hour file.

And if you are loop recording, once you start over-writing the 8 hour file, the old one's gone along with the whole 8 hours. You if you're doing 5-minute increments, you only lose the old files -- 5 minutes at a time


----------



## Dennisvaz (Dec 24, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> It's easier to find a piece you're looking for with 5-minute increments, as each file is time stamped.
> 
> Also, probably BOTH methods are loop recording, unless you change settings. Loop just means re-recording over the old material once the card gets filled, whether the old recording is a 5 minute file or an 8 hour file.
> 
> And if you are loop recording, once you start over-writing the 8 hour file, the old one's gone along with the whole 8 hours. You if you're doing 5-minute increments, you only lose the old files -- 5 minutes at a time


That makes sense, thanks. I just bought the ApemanC550. Nice with front and rear camera and easy to set up.


----------



## FITS (Apr 24, 2016)

Do 2, 5, or 10 min recording at a time. It safer. I used the Falcon 360 and always find that 1 or 2 video files is corrupt when I try to transfer it to my computer. Don't wanna do a continuous recording and later on finding out that the video file is corrupt.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

I have loop recording on my Falcon Zero F360, came with a 32GB card with is great.

http://amzn.to/2hdlGWk

From their Amazon page:

3.5-inch LCD screen allows a preview of what is being recorded unlike other DVRs 

Night vision for interior clips and shots; Built-in microphone / speaker function

180-degree rotating 120-degree viewing angle high-resolution wide-angle lens

Supports up to 32GB high-capacity SD cards; TV and HDMI HD output. Loop recording allows old file to be replaced automatically with new files


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

is this to record customers or just for accident evidence purposes? I do not own a dual dash cam, just one that records facing the front. Mines is in loop and in increments of 3 minutes. It records only when there's enough shake or vibration as what would happen before an accident I assume.

Mike, is Pittsburgh a good place to UBER? I'm in Baltimore. I think location wise it's good since I can UBER in DC and VA as well.



MikesUber said:


> I have loop recording on my Falcon Zero F360, came with a 32GB card with is great.
> 
> http://amzn.to/2hdlGWk
> 
> ...


----------



## Dennisvaz (Dec 24, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> is this to record customers or just for accident evidence purposes? I do not own a dual dash cam, just one that records facing the front. Mines is in loop and in increments of 3 minutes. It records only when there's enough shake or vibration as what would happen before an accident I assume.
> 
> Mike, is Pittsburgh a good place to UBER? I'm in Baltimore. I think location wise it's good since I can UBER in DC and VA as well.


Dual, I have the Apeman C550 I just hooked it up today. Awesome. Both the Falcon and the Apeman can be reviewed on Amazon. The rear view camera on the Apeman comes with enough wire to run it to the back of the vehicle. I mounted mine on the front dash facing back. Works great. When you don't want to record the back just turn that part off and only record the front view. Either one or any one you get I think they are necessary because you just never know.


----------

